# MHJ



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

My latest blog with Missouri Hunter Journal

http://www.missourihuntersjournal.com/2011/12/morning-double.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story and thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is a good read Corey. Everytime I try to leave a comment on that site my computer freezes. It did it when Helmet was writing his blog too. Very annoying.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great story Corey. Looking forward to your next adventure.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you guys. Youngdon, I think, jason is getting ready to switch some things so, hopefully that will get better for you.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great read thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Corey.







A great read again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great story and I read that you get excited even writing about that hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all. I have another story coming soon.


----------

